
Media Temple introduces ProCDN - joshuacc
http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2010/12/28/introducing-procdn-content-delivery-network/
======
jjoe
You gotta love the marketing folks. The blog post has no substance besides the
fact that they've hired Edgecast and branded it as their own CDN (ProCDN).

Regards

Joe

